# Has anyone listened to Kendrick Lamar's new album "To Pimp A Butterfly" ?



## trey (Mar 1, 2015)

just a few days ago rapper kendrick lamar released his sophomore album - to pimp a butterfly - he is a rapper, but... even if you're not a fan of rap its still an amazing album. the production on it is crazy, & it will leave you a little tripped out in a good way. some of the records have a little bit on jazz thrown into it its beautiful really. & no his lyrics are highly intelligent & persuasive & he does not rap about money, cars, clothes etc.. lol. the direction of the album flows through his depression & anxiety he dealt with and i feel like depersonalization & derealization are some what linked as well. anyways i think everyone here should give it a solid listen & write their responses because i'd love to know what people with dp/dr felt/feel about it. thanks guys & gals  have a nice day


----------

